# Forum About Russia Society  Русская молодёжь всё так же любит читать книги?

## impulse

Bсём привет!  
Я хочу задать этот вопрос как это мне интересно и практиковать русский язык. 
С моего детсва, сказано что, русские люди читают много книг. Я ещё увидел это с своих глазах когда я был в Росси.  Много русских людей читают на метро, на автобусе, на самолёте.  
Но я не знаю что, есть ли много русских юностей ещё читают книги?  Потому что, я думаю компютеры, интернет и портетивные телефоны закончили старые-предпочтения как, читание книгу,  слушая музыку на доме по радио, смотря спектакля и так далее. 
Что вы думаете? В наше время, в современном мире и в сегодняшней России, юность ещё читают много книг как их предок?

----------


## Suobig

Исправил ошибки:   

> Я хочу задать вопрос, так как это мне интересно и я хочу практиковаться в русском языке. 
> Мне с детства говорили, что русские люди читают много книг. И ещё я увидел это своими глазами, когда я был в России. Много русских людей читают в метро, в автобусе, в самолете. 
> Но я не знаю, много ли русских молодых людей ещё читают книги? Потому что, я думаю, компьютеры, интернет и портативные телефоны убили старые предпочтения, такие как чтение книг, прослушивание музыки дома по радио, просмотр спектаклей и так далее. 
> Что вы думаете? В наше время, в современном мире, в сегодняшней России, юность всё ещё читает много книг как и их предки?

 Ответ: русские читают значительно меньше книг, чем раньше. Читают в основном в метро, так как больше нечем заняться. Дома же есть компьютер, не до книг  ::  В России достаточно популярны аудиокниги, особенно среди водителей, так как можно слушать книгу за рулем, когда по пробкам добираешься домой.

----------


## Ramil

Насчёт молодёжи - не знаю. Думаю, есть и те, кто читает, и те, кто не читает. Какое между ними соотношение - неизвестно. Субъективно, кажется, что читать стали меньше, но это может быть просто старческое брюзжание.

----------


## RedFox

У меня такое же мнение, как Ramil-а: субъективно мне кажется, что теперь молодёжь читает меньше, чем раньше. Но я не знаю, действительно ли это так, или это просто я постарел.

----------


## Basil77

Я вот своего одиннадцатилетнего сына никак не могу заставить читать. Я в его возрасте проглатывал приключенческие книги томами, даже читал по ночам с фонариком под одеялом (чтобы родители не заметили, что не сплю). А теперь у сына телефон отбираю, чтобы хотя бы ночью "в контактике" не зависал. Хотя, если честно, если бы у меня в детстве было столько гаджетов, то интереса к чтению наверняка было бы меньше.

----------


## Suobig

> Хотя, если честно, если бы у меня в его возрасте было столько гаджетов, меня, наверное, тоже бы читать никто не заставил.

 Вот-вот  ::  Хотя, соц.сети — зло.

----------


## Basil77

> соц.сети — зло.

 Абсолютно согласен. Я являюсь активным пользователем интернета с 1999 года и ни разу принципиально ни в одной не заводил аккаунта. Но у современных тинейджеров абсолютно другой взгляд на жизнь. Если у кого-то в классе нет аккаунта в "VK", то он считается лохом и над ним все смеются. У меня сын с племянником сидят в одной комнате, уткнувшись носом в телефончики, и пишут друг другу сообщения на страничках. Я, конечно, борюсь с этим, по мере сил, но, к сожалению, общая тенденция социальной среды побеждает.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Самое ужасное в соц. сетях (чего некоторые до сих пор не понимают), что то, каким ты был долбо@бом в молодости, будет известно в будущем твоему работодателю, твоим новым знакомым, друзьям и пр. Вся жизнь на виду у других. Куча кадровиков перед собеседованием просматривают странички соискателей в соц. сетях и делают выводы. Я вот такого эксгибиционизма не понимаю.
Что же касается чтения, всё-таки, ещё читают. Хотя, до "самой читающей страны в мире" мы, наверное, уже не дотягиваем.

----------


## alexsms

> Куча кадровиков перед собеседованием просматривают странички соискателей в соц. сетях и делают выводы.

 Интересное и важное замечание. Я не кадровик, но иногда этим пользуюсь, чтобы получить информацию о коллегах. 
To impulse, 
читают в России меньше, скорее всего, как и во всём мире. Кое-где есть статистика. Пример: Самые читающие страны мира. Справка |  
Но серьёзной научной статистики по России, полагаю нет. Т.к. проведение такой статистики пока что не входит в круг насущных проблем российского общества.  
Я часто читаю в транспорте, но мой случай - исключение (город населеним 0,5 млн. без метро с провинциальным мышлением; по моим наблюдениям здесь даже больше вероятность увидеть в транспорте человека с бутылкой пива, чем с обычной книгой. Но многие читают электронные книги или ковыряются в гаджете).

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Читают книги. Кто-то да, кто-то нет. Вот я всегда читал. А мой друг наоборот нет. Я ему как-то в 20 лет подарил книгу, и ему понравилось читать. Теперь читает.
По всякому бывает. И про детей зря волнуетесь. Потом надоест. Про игры компьютерные тоже все боялись. Сейчас дети сочетают. Я видел вон даже мобилу к самолетику на управлении приделали и играли в войнушку во дворе с беспилотником.  ::

----------


## DrBaldhead

Сегодня в России читают намного меньше, чем во времена СССР. Однако, это обусловлено не только общим упадком времен перестройки и 90х. 
Дело в том, что они просто оказались замещены. Мы были очень читающей нацией, когда по телевизору был один канал и то не весь день. Чем дальше, тем больше. Фильмы, игры, ТВ, музыка, все это теперь можно таскать с собой, как и книги.
Поэтому книгам пришлось серьезно потесниться.

----------

